# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Arocha- ARTAS Female FUE Procedure

## HTinTexas

Female in her 50's came to Arocha Hair Restoration to correct her female pattern baldness. Dr. Arocha performed a technique called Hidden FUE to restore her thinning and balding areas. She also had PRP treatments and used a laser cap after surgery. The video showcases her results 2 months post surgery.

----------

